

Ask HN: Browser GUI - SeanDav

How would you go about writing a GUI that would run in most browsers on all platforms that support those browsers, even if offline? An example might be a Spreadsheet application that would still work offline but have extra abilities online (cloud storage, collaboration etc). The ability to display charts and simple animations/sounds would be a requirement.<p>Some other things to discuss:
  1. How would this picture change if offline ability was not a requirement?
  2. What if the application was very graphics/sound intensive (game)?<p>(Hope this isn't too general a question)
======
spooneybarger
Hope this isn't too general of an answer but...

you might want to take a look at the Cappuccino web framework (
<http://cappuccino.org> ) that 280 North ( <http://280north.com> ) used to
build 280 Slides ( <http://280slides.com> ).

Also take a look at SproutCore ( <http://sproutcore.com> ).

Both of those would be good places for starting an application like what I
think you are getting at. From there, some of the other stuff might follow
from there.

------
petervandijck
Flash comes to mind.

